# Reptile/Amphibian Appreciation Thread



## DRGN Juno (Apr 29, 2020)

Because lizards need love too.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 29, 2020)

Awwwwww ♡

@metatherat @TR273 I kinda found this by chance during the reptile/amphibian party on PvP



 

I feel so loved *melts*


----------



## DRGN Juno (Apr 29, 2020)

_Something something 'get off my lawn.'




_


----------



## Groggy (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 29, 2020)

Not all heroes wear cape.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 29, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> View attachment 85562
> 
> Not all heroes wear cape.


Oh, I couldn't agree more! We have lots of those wandering around, at home, and I love their silliness


----------



## DRGN Juno (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## DRGN Juno (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2020)

My reptile is a giant cock.


----------



## Guifrog (May 1, 2020)

*vores the pickle*






Yummy~


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 2, 2020)

A rather famous flying lizard.






And an actual lizard.


----------



## Guifrog (May 3, 2020)




----------



## DRGN Juno (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (May 4, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


>



das a _~H A P P~_ Scaly


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 4, 2020)

Look at this lil' Painted Agama:






It's my brother from another mother, lol. He's doin' a slep.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2020)

I think that baby alligators are among the cutest animals ever:


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 5, 2020)

I'm gonna counter by saying baby <anything> is the cutest animal ever. Like this komodo dragon.


----------



## Guifrog (May 5, 2020)

I have an j@HMfsayge2ialodocious urge to poke lil' animal head things coming from inside a hole






Hoin!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 5, 2020)

Private Beardie reporting for duty, Sir!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2020)

Fancy snek


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 5, 2020)

Fren


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 6, 2020)

Stolen from Reddit.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 6, 2020)

Strawberry banana snake


----------



## Pogo (May 6, 2020)

This turt can cool you off when its hot.


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 6, 2020)

Pogo said:


> This turt can cool you off when its hot.View attachment 86200



@Groggy


----------



## Guifrog (May 6, 2020)

Despite the sexy battle scene stuff, *Kulipari: An Army of Frogs *never really caught my attention based on the trailer alone. I might give it a try later though


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 7, 2020)




----------



## 1234554321 (May 7, 2020)

He's got the moves


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 8, 2020)

Flat boi


----------



## Zerzehn (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Zinogirl (May 9, 2020)

Alligator lizards <3


----------



## Guifrog (May 9, 2020)

Strawberry frog


----------



## Sylwings (May 12, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


>



it could be where they have been inspired by the pattern for Toruk.


----------



## Breyo (May 12, 2020)

I used to catch and release skinks all the time when I was a kid when we went to a lake or stream. The good ol' Five-lined Skink, specifically 
They look especially neat when they're younger, as that's when they have a really cool deep blue coloring, like in this picture!


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 14, 2020)

Frogloaf


----------



## Guifrog (May 15, 2020)

There's this uni in Recife that recently started a project to encourage research activities without leaving the isolation, so every citizen may take photos of frogs in their home yards and publish them with the #saposnacidade hashtag. I found this one to be particularly intriguing, due to their eyes!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 15, 2020)

Bells phase lace monitors. Nuff said


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

i'm no snek raptor or lizard but i think you guys are awesome


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 18, 2020)

s m o l


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


> s m o l


 its so smol


----------



## Endless Annoyance (May 18, 2020)

May we take a second to recognise how evil @Guifrog is? :v


----------



## Guifrog (May 18, 2020)

Endless Annoyance said:


> May we take a second to recognise how evil @Guifrog is? :v


*grabs by the neck* 
I'm not killing you for saying a truth, but you'll still get your daily dose of torture


----------



## WXYZ (May 18, 2020)

Endless Annoyance said:


> May we take a second to recognise how evil @Guifrog is? :v


NO
*bangs gavel*


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 20, 2020)

@Groggy


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 20, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


> s m o l


Never before have I seen something as baby as this


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Flat boi
> View attachment 86307



Absolute  unit


----------



## Xitheon (May 20, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


>



Everybody cut loose, footloose.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 20, 2020)

Komodo Dragon


----------



## Guifrog (May 24, 2020)

_Atelopus varius/_harlequin toad
_



_


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 28, 2020)

Baby dergs Red-eyed crocodile skinks


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

Punk rock turtles know where it's at!




punk rock turtle - Google Search


----------



## JuniperW (May 28, 2020)

I can't be the only one here who likes Jackson's chameleons, right? I'm surprised I don't see more anthro chameleons in general besides Flick or Espio...


----------



## JuniperW (May 28, 2020)

Also can we have some more appreciation for fire skinks? I love this lil dude and the colour patterns of his scales


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 9, 2020)

Napoleon Bonafrog from the 2012 Ninja Turtles' series. I found his "dun-care-about-nothin" general attitude quite funny

And Michelangelo at his side just so happens to be my fav character from the series


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 9, 2020)

Some California alligator lizards, because I had one get into my house once and it was a LONG BOI














Look at their gorgeous scales!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2020)

I love tiny lizards!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 9, 2020)

Pogo said:


> This turt can cool you off when its hot.View attachment 86200


OMG!!! It's a Blastoise!!!


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 12, 2020)

I think he's trying to shed his skin but this is hilarious.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 12, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I think he's trying to shed his skin but this is hilarious.


I would vibe with him. 10/10


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 12, 2020)

Your majesty has arrived........


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 16, 2020)

An alien


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2020)

This snek girl don't know how to snek well:


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 21, 2020)

I'll never let go, Jack...

Get off.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 21, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This snek girl don't know how to snek well:


HAWT.


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 21, 2020)

A newt that I discovered behind my home, while digging for a retaining wall. I released it unharmed, of course.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## reptile logic (Jun 22, 2020)

Question: ^^I can no longer see the photo of the newt that I posted. Is it just me? Did the image disappear?


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 23, 2020)

reptile logic said:


> Question: ^^I can no longer see the photo of the newt that I posted. Is it just me? Did the image disappear?


It still appears to me~


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 24, 2020)

Weird. I can't see it; not since I posted it. Oh well, I have the original.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 24, 2020)

Booping time!~


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jul 10, 2020)

Gecko on my window!


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2020)

@Guifrog


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 89816
> @Guifrog


Awwwww it's become a trend!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

Guifrog said:


>


Omg, that's one of the cutest things I've ever seen!!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 17, 2020)

I love Wally. I want a gator.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

I love the dudes shirt


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 21, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


>



Wow they have beautiful blue tails


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 21, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I think that baby alligators are among the cutest animals ever:



They sure are 
not to mention the adorable squeaky sounds they make


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 21, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


> A rather famous flying lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a day gecko


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 22, 2020)

I just discovered Disney's The Princess and the Frog. Such cute froggies.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 22, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I just discovered Disney's The Princess and the Frog. Such cute froggies.


AAAAAAH and then Ray met Evangeline T____T 



ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 90179


Who's a cute polycephalic turtle?! You are! Yes, you are! *_____*






And now for the amphibious tower!


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 22, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 90179



@Groggy


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 10, 2020)

Picture  of my Rhino iguana, Melon, with her trademark leaf hat


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 10, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/FIy83zk


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 12, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/ZQE76U4


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 12, 2020)

Buddy,wow GIFs
					

Buddy, wow GIFs | Search for More wow GIFs on www.GIF-VIF.com




					www.gif-vif.com


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 12, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Buddy,wow GIFs
> 
> 
> Buddy, wow GIFs | Search for More wow GIFs on www.GIF-VIF.com
> ...


How's Rhino doing?


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 12, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> How's Rhino doing?


Sitting happy under her light begging for berries. In the process of upgrading her to a new cage. Carving background this weekend


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 12, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Sitting happy under her light begging for berries. In the process of upgrading her to a new cage. Carving background this weekend


Cool, cool!


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## zandelux (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 7, 2020)

This frog is lit!


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 9, 2020)

Melon has a bib now


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 9, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 96030
> 
> Melon has a bib now


Moar! They look adorable!


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 9, 2020)

There is an amazing artist on Deviant Art who draws beautiful pictures of Blue and the Indoraptor from Jurassic World (and their AU children.)









Credit to: https://www.deviantart.com/kosmonauttihai

(Because this thread needs more dinosaurs.)


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 15, 2020)

Don't know if memes are allowed, but here's a funny image that made me laugh.





You see, here where I live it is jokingly believed that the rear part of a frog posseses magical properties to heal wounds, so mothers and grandmas tell the phrase "Sana, sana, colita de rana" or "Heal, heal, little frog tail" to small children whenever they are healing them from a bruise or wound.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 15, 2020)

Brianna Jean Nealey on Instagram: "The sled trilogy with Slim ft. pudgy wanting a ride but she too thick. ❤️ #pudgy #slim #giants #giantafricanbullfrog #pixie #pixiefrog #pyxie #pyxiefrog #pyxicephalusadspersus #amphibians #reptilesandamphibians #exo
					

Brianna Jean Nealey shared a post on Instagram: "The sled trilogy with Slim ft. pudgy wanting a ride but she too thick. ❤️ #pudgy #slim #giants #giantafricanbullfrog #pixie #pixiefrog #pyxie #pyxiefrog #pyxicephalusadspersus #amphibians #reptilesandamphibians #exotic #exoticpets #petsofinstagram...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 20, 2020)

Zone of da frogs ❄️ on Instagram: "Eat büg  Credit: @tobi77923  #frogmemes #frogmeme #froggy  #frog #frogcore #frogpage #frogmemes4life #frogstagram #frogsofinstagram #frogsofig #frogsofinstagram #frogsoftheworld #frogs #toads #amphibians #memes #toa
					

Zone of da frogs ❄️ shared a post on Instagram: "Eat büg  Credit: @tobi77923  #frogmemes #frogmeme #froggy  #frog #frogcore #frogpage #frogmemes4life #frogstagram #frogsofinstagram #frogsofig #frogsofinstagram #frogsoftheworld #frogs #toads #amphibians #memes #toadgang #toadstagram...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 23, 2020)

Watch this reel by chonky.mochis on Instagram
					

4,642 Likes, 28 Comments - chonky mochis (@chonky.mochis) on Instagram: “Mochi videos 13 years ago: Frog: - - - #commonrainfrog #rainfrog #rainfrogs #frogs #frog #frogmemes…”




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 26, 2020)

A little frog I took a photo of a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 4, 2021)

__





						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 26, 2021)

The Reptile Report on Instagram: "The Guiana shield toad (Rhinella lescurei) is an alien looking toad species and accomplished ambush predator found in Suriname and French Guiana. Photo by @mgkuypers.   TRR is made possible by @thebiodude   #frog #fr
					

The Reptile Report shared a post on Instagram: "The Guiana shield toad (Rhinella lescurei) is an alien looking toad species and accomplished ambush predator found in Suriname and French Guiana. Photo by @mgkuypers.   TRR is made possible by @thebiodude   #frog #frogs #frogsofinstagram #amphibian...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Mar 28, 2021)

THIS THREAD, I missed it!! <3


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 94930


from having experience with snakes myself..
1- they are going to find it hard to move around now.
2- they'll probably slink their way out of it in 5 minutes.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2021)

*f r o g*
i love them sm


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 106116


is it bad that i think they kinda look good to eat


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Apr 1, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> is it bad that i think they kinda look good to eat





*Mmmm, nutritious*


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Apr 3, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 106116


Those eyes... is this where they got the idea for Hypnotoad?


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 3, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Those eyes... is this where they got the idea for Hypnotoad?


Whoa, as good as my guess...!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 106523


HOLY WJRLJSJLQJNLEQWJJ


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 4, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 106523





ssaannttoo said:


> HOLY WJRLJSJLQJNLEQWJJ


AAAAAAAA IT'S VERY SHFJIENDEJEIDJRH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 11, 2021)

He workin


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 12, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 107249
> He workin


How do you have these?

THey're all amazing xD


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

why are there no cute frogs in video games anymore


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 16, 2021)

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## zandelux (Apr 19, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> why are there no cute frogs in video games anymore


Cute or not?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 19, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Cute or not?
> View attachment 107696


ADORABLEEEEEEE


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Cute or not?
> View attachment 107696


i said "anymore"


----------



## zandelux (Apr 21, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i said "anymore"


I know, but I put up Frog to see what you consider "cute".


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 23, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 108135


TACOTURTLEEEEE


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 23, 2021)

Oona is my Queen.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 108117


from owning reptiles i can tell that they don't like the tutu but don't mind the harness.


----------



## Tacoshark (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (May 3, 2021)

Brookesia cham I used to have


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 3, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 108976
> 
> Brookesia cham I used to have


AAAAAAAAA IIIIIS SOOOOO IIIITYYYYYY BIIIIITYYYYY


----------



## Tacoshark (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2021)

I'm watching Dorohedoro 






Lizard man _and_ vore. I can dig it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (May 21, 2021)

Can't not call us cute and likeable!





And here I am stealing things from you again~ @Fcomega121


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 21, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 108976
> 
> Brookesia cham I used to have


Awww you had this cutie??

UwU



Guifrog said:


> Can't not call us cute and likeable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD awww haha
I'm glad to show you some cuties! :3


----------



## Tacoshark (May 22, 2021)

Cheeks ^w^


----------



## MechaMegs (May 22, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Cheeks ^w^View attachment 110846


Like looking at a little amphibian Hank Hill I tell you Hwaat~


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 24, 2021)

Ooooh!!!
A lizard cafe in japan!!
@Guifrog @Tacoshark!!!!
You both will love this alternative to neko cafes! :3











						You can hang out with cool, scaly creatures while enjoying a drink at Japan’s increasingly popular reptile cafés
					

The bar is even a strong advocate for people adopting reptiles as pets.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## sushy (May 24, 2021)

Woow what a fabulous little guy, with those orange spots!


----------



## Tacoshark (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (May 29, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 111624


Yreee!!!

Awww a pizzafrog!!!


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 2, 2021)

@Guifrog, @Tacoshark!!!

Chocolate frog!!
A new species discovered!!! :3


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 18, 2021)

Pink Red Eyed Tree Frog


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 18, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Pink Red Eyed Tree Frog
> 
> View attachment 113804


Awww this is such a cootie patotie!! uwu
strawberry flavored? owo

I want to share a toy of a prehistoric "amphibian"! uwu


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 18, 2021)

I have many stuffed animal frogs but one is named Carnage and he carries around a straw to suck away sadness (unless he's feeling grumpy, then he can gobble all the good emotions).

But here's a pretty frog picture. It's an Amazon Milk Frog. I love the color of its mouth.. Looks like a glacier.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 21, 2021)

Ancient Hynerpeton wants to say hi!!


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 1, 2021)

I really want to understand the context here


----------



## Hogo (Jul 1, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooooh!!!
> A lizard cafe in japan!!
> @Guifrog @Tacoshark!!!!
> You both will love this alternative to neko cafes! :3
> ...


I...

...that's possibly the worst gecko species to use for strangers to handle at a cafe. But he/she seems like a very well behaved Tokay to take that picture! One of the prettiest geckos for sure.


----------



## Hogo (Jul 1, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Cute or not?
> View attachment 107696


Not cute. Handsome and heroic. A great addition to any party.

Also who said there are no cute frogs in games anymore?


----------



## Tacoshark (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 2, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Not cute. Handsome and heroic. A great addition to any party.
> 
> Also who said there are no cute frogs in games anymore?


I want to add another blue froggo! :3


----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 2, 2021)

This is a snake in Bangladesh. Snake bites are high in Bangladesh, especially among the poor, because the poor sleep on the floor.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 6, 2021)

This cutie posted by TR was sooooo adorable to not post it here!!
UwU


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 6, 2021)

That got dark quickly.


----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 6, 2021)

This is a snake in Libya.



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c9/Hornviper_Cerastes_cerastes.jpg


----------



## Tacoshark (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367892254887616515


----------



## The Magical Royal (Jul 8, 2021)

This is a blue-tongued skink in Australia.



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/dd/Blue-toungued_skink444.jpg/1200px-Blue-toungued_skink444.jpg


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2021)

My ball python, Sin. He's a banana pastel morph. He's a sweetie and I'm very proud of him.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 18, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 116491
> 
> My ball python, Sin. He's a banana pastel morph. He's a sweetie and I'm very proud of him.


Awwww he's so beautiful!!
Look at his eyes!! Eeeeee!!!


----------



## zandelux (Jul 19, 2021)

Found this place on vacation. Wish I had gotten there before closing time and looked around.


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2021)

That's an amazing pic


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> That's an amazing pic


a strange way to drink water


...
...
...
drips coffee in front of you


----------



## zandelux (Jul 19, 2021)

At my dentist's office:


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2021)

Alligator Loki deserves some love.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jul 21, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 116747
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He deserves all the love <3


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 31, 2021)

Lalalalalalara, lalalalara, lalalalara...


----------



## Tacoshark (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2021)

..::IF MET GALA PARTICIPANTS WERE FROGS::..
(according to El Sapón on Twitter)

*Lil Nas X*





*Billie Eilish*




*Anok Yai




Ciara


*​


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I really want to understand the context here


Absolutely lost in the sauce


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2021)

Once I have more money lying around, I've been thinking about getting some male California red-sided garters. Just look at how gorgeous they are:


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 116491
> 
> My ball python, Sin. He's a banana pastel morph. He's a sweetie and I'm very proud of him.


oh to be able to wrap yourself up in your own quilt


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 6, 2021)

Me holding my fiance's ball python, Meraxes (yes, that is a GoT reference). He's such a darling


----------



## Dr-Meat-Roll (Oct 8, 2021)

this species that keeps changing its name every 5 years


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 8, 2021)

Dr-Meat-Roll said:


> View attachment 120461
> 
> this species that keeps changing its name every 5 years


Oh noes!

_another name changing animal!!! AAAAA_


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 8, 2021)

Dr-Meat-Roll said:


> View attachment 120461
> 
> this species that keeps changing its name every 5 years


BABEY SNAK


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 8, 2021)

Dr-Meat-Roll said:


> View attachment 120461
> 
> this species that keeps changing its name every 5 years


Gosh this is so beautiful
Looks like a plant with eyes


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 8, 2021)

Dr-Meat-Roll said:


> View attachment 120461
> 
> this species that keeps changing its name every 5 years


Awww I agree this cutie looks as a broccoli spaghetti noodle with cute eyes! :3


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 9, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> View attachment 122207


The cutest and smallest frog head! :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 9, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> View attachment 122207


*WILDLY VIOLENT AND FEROCIOUS URGE TO POKE ITS HEAD INTO THE SWEATER ENSUES*


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 14, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> View attachment 122207


i wouldn't mind them as a boyfriend lol.

i bet they're a good kisser.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 18, 2021)

My latest obsession is reptile skin shedding videos.




Imagine how good it would feel to have your skin peeled off by your human... like the ultimate spa treatment.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 18, 2021)

Baby axolotl


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Nov 18, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 122637


I feel like Aesop would have something to say about this.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## BadRoy (Nov 19, 2021)

Can I get an amen, fellow ectotherms?


----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2021)

My 3 super blue auratus, don't have names for them but pretty sure the primarily blue one is a female. Planning on setting up another enclosure soon for either mint terribilis, bumble bee luecs, powder blue tincs or robertus tincs, not quite sure yet


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 21, 2021)

Crimcyan said:


> My 3 super blue auratus, don't have names for them but pretty sure the primarily blue one is a female. Planning on setting up another enclosure soon for either mint terribilis, bumble bee luecs, powder *blue tincs* or robertus tincs, not quite sure yet
> 
> View attachment 122835View attachment 122836View attachment 122837


OMG!!! These froggos are so precious!!!!
w

They remind me of the amazing @Guifrog! <3


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> OMG!!! These froggos are so precious!!!!
> w
> 
> They remind me of the amazing @Guifrog! <3


Thanks, they are still young and pretty shy. The one in the bottom picture I only get to see once a week to 2 weeks


----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 22, 2021)

_
In a magical world
With a magic café
There's a tiny dragon
That makes crème brûlée_


----------



## MechaMegs (Nov 23, 2021)

Tau count as Amphibians right?


----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 27, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 123241


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 27, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


>


That thing has an awfully abnormal chonky big ass!

XD!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 28, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> That thing has an awfully abnormal chonky big ass!
> 
> XD!


Hahahaha!! Yeeah!
Big butts can't lie, so that lizardo must be a historician or the funniest blurter ever XD!

That or that thing just ate one whole half of the krabby patty stock as Squidward XD


----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Goldarm (Nov 30, 2021)

DRGN Juno said:


>


i love this comic


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jan 22, 2022)

Found My Superhero-Spirit Lizard!! lol <3
(Thank you @Nexus Cabler for sharing it ^w^
I felt like reposting it here uwu)

@Guifrog!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 22, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Found My Superhero-Spirit Lizard!! lol <3
> (Thank you @Nexus Cabler for sharing it ^w^
> I felt like reposting it here uwu)
> 
> @Guifrog!!!


OOoooohhh!! Is this for real?! It's like a cross between a strawberry dart frog and a bearded dragon!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 22, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Found My Superhero-Spirit Lizard!! lol <3
> (Thank you @Nexus Cabler for sharing it ^w^
> I felt like reposting it here uwu)
> 
> @Guifrog!!!





Guifrog said:


> OOoooohhh!! Is this for real?! It's like a cross between a strawberry dart frog and a bearded dragon!
> View attachment 126457


Beautiful! <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jan 22, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> OOoooohhh!! Is this for real?! It's like a cross between a strawberry dart frog and a bearded dragon!
> View attachment 126457


Yeeeah!! it is!!!
apparently it is an Agama Mwanzae, but in general the genus Agama has this Strawberry froggo+Beardie derggy Appearence!! <3 <3

I just met them and I love them already! <3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jan 22, 2022)

Ooooh and you'll love this too @Guifrog !
today I learned about the existence of the "purple" frog!






thank to this video hehehe!!
there's a very cute drawing in the video too :3


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 23, 2022)

Hello! This is my tiny man smiling with his good eyelashes.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 25, 2022)

I have hat!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 29, 2022)

It's HIS sauce and nuggets now


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 29, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 126884
> 
> It's HIS sauce and nuggets now


For a moment I thought HE became the McMeal. 

For real! At first glance he looked like a vanilla ice cream with caramel and chocolate sauce on top! XD


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 29, 2022)

Pygmepatl said:


> For a moment I thought HE became the McMeal.
> 
> For real! At first glance he looked like a vanilla ice cream with caramel and chocolate sauce on top! XD


I think you're starting to get how I see things sometimes!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jan 29, 2022)

Pygmepatl said:


> For a moment I thought HE became the McMeal.
> 
> For real! At first glance he looked like a vanilla ice cream with caramel and chocolate sauce on top! XD


Oh my good that sapo... Toad looks very delishus now! XD

I see a chocolate frog!!! @w@
*licks licks! the frog*


----------



## zandelux (Jan 30, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 126884
> 
> It's HIS sauce and nuggets now


When I see that frog's face, all I can think of is Boss Nass...


----------



## Groggy (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 21, 2022)

BABIES!


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 25, 2022)

Frog eyes


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 21, 2022)

(HTTYD in a nutshell xD)


----------



## Groggy (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Groggy (Jun 5, 2022)

@Guifrog It seems the tables have turned...


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 5, 2022)

Groggy said:


> @Guifrog It seems the tables have turned...


You almost feel like a hat, with that shell :>


----------



## Groggy (Jun 5, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> You almost feel like a hat, with that shell :>


And what a stylish hat I am!
I shall faithfully protect at least 60% of your back from the rain and other falling objects, don't you worry.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 6, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> You almost feel like a hat, with that shell :>


----------



## ben909 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------

